# On a hacké mon iPod touch5



## kelkun33 (7 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous! Ayant oublié mon iPod chez un "ami" 
je me suis rendu chez lui deux jours après pour récupérer mon iPod touch 5. Mais en l'allemand j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une application: cydia.
Ne sachant pas ce que c'était je me suis renseigné et j'ai appris que c'était un hack. J'ai donc vu comment le des installer mais la se pose a moi un problème: j'ai supprimé cydia en oubliant une source: 25PP . N'ayant plus cydia je ne peux pas la supprimer et elle empêche tte reinitialisation du contenu et des donnes de mon iPod! Ma question est comment supprimer 25 PP sans cydia?
Merci de vos futurs réponses.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2014)

Pourquoi ne pas réinstaller Cydia ?


----------



## kelkun33 (8 Août 2014)

Étant sous iOS 7.1.2 la seule solution est de passer par pangu pour installer cydia MAIS on ne peut réhacker un iPod ou iPhone qu'en réinitialiser les donnes (chose que je ne peux pas faire sinon ça me fait un chargement infini). Je voudrai savoir si il y a un moyen de le desinstaller depuis Windows merci avance


----------



## kelkun33 (8 Août 2014)

Qqun peut il m'aider??


----------



## Vanton (11 Août 2014)

Je comprends pas trop... Cydia c'est pas un hack, mais une boutique pour iOS jailbreaké. La présence de Cydia sur ton iPod ça indique juste qu'il a été jailbreaké. 

Il aurait suffi de le connecter à iTunes, de le formater puis de réinstaller une version officielle d'iOS pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2014)

et cet "ami" qui a bidouillé l'iPOD, il ne peut rien faire?


----------



## XwhatzX (12 Août 2014)

Tu formate et tu met la dernière version d'IOS


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2014)

kelkun33 a dit:


> Mais en l'allemand j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une application: cydia.



Putain je viens de comprendre que c'est en l'allumant. je ne comprenais pas pourquoi son ipod était en allemand.. 

ça t'apprendra à mettre un code de protection sur ton ipod.


----------



## kelkun33 (13 Août 2014)

Comment faire pour le reformater depuis i tunes? Si il s'agit de reprendre une sauvegarde précédente je l'ai fait et ça ne l'a pas enlevé .
Et aussi quand je veux supprimer depuis iTools il est écrit que 25PP fait parti du système .
Alors que c'est un tweaks cydia. Merci de vos réponses a venir


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Août 2014)

sympa tes amis


----------



## XwhatzX (14 Août 2014)

C'est clair


----------



## r e m y (15 Août 2014)

kelkun33 a dit:


> Comment faire pour le reformater depuis i tunes? Si il s'agit de reprendre une sauvegarde précédente je l'ai fait et ça ne l'a pas enlevé .



Regarde cette page du site Apple indiquant comment RESTAURER l'iPOD tel que sorti d'usine
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1339?viewlocale=fr_FR

Une fois restauré tu peux recharger ta sauvegarde pour y retrouver tes données


----------

